# Advice on a AR-15 bipod



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi,
I'm really getting into shooting off my back porch. It faces a mountain (mine) so it's a good
safe place to shoot. I'm working on setting a shooters table. One thing I'm trying to figure out is
how to go about setting up a bipod for my AR-15. I really don't know much about them and I 
would like some input on setting one up on my Ar. I see some look like they bolt into the plastic
forearm. And that just don't look right. Whats the right way?


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

By using a quad-rail hand guard.


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

If you don't have a rail section for attaching a bipod mount, you might look into getting a rest. I wouldn't recommend a full sled, but something as simple as this: Cabela's Filled Shooting Bags : Cabela's or maybe if you want a little fancier: Remington® Front Rest : Cabela's


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> If you don't have a rail section for attaching a bipod mount, you might look into getting a rest. I wouldn't recommend a full sled, but something as simple as this: Cabela's Filled Shooting Bags : Cabela's or maybe if you want a little fancier: Remington® Front Rest : Cabela's


DD
I've always used shooting bags, have had the same suede ones for years. What's the downside of the sleds (other than the price). I've always wanted one to do double duty as a rest for sighting in and a cleaning station. Help!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

They sell a kind of bolt on sling stud for the plastic hand guard. Then you can mount the bipod onto the stud. Just remove the hand guard and bolt it into the hole, very simple. Not the best way but it's the cheapest. Quad rail is the way to go.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Chipper said:


> They sell a kind of bolt on sling stud for the plastic hand guard. Then you can mount the bipod onto the stud. Just remove the hand guard and bolt it into the hole, very simple. Not the best way but it's the cheapest. Quad rail is the way to go.


I have a picatiny rail that mounts in the same way. Then attached my bipod to that rail


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

And here is the one I have on mine









http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004KSJDB0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

Slippy said:


> DD
> I've always used shooting bags, have had the same suede ones for years. What's the downside of the sleds (other than the price). I've always wanted one to do double duty as a rest for sighting in and a cleaning station. Help!


No downside to them at all, I use them for the exact same purposes. I just don't find them conducive to recreational shooting, it's a little too much like letting someone else hold your gun and you're just pulling the trigger. For shooting off my back porch, was I able to (I am definitely jealous), I'd just go with a shooting bag.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

dannydefense said:


> No downside to them at all, I use them for the exact same purposes. I just don't find them conducive to recreational shooting, it's a little too much like letting someone else hold your gun and you're just pulling the trigger. For shooting off my back porch, was I able to (I am definitely jealous), I'd just go with a shooting bag.


10-4
I think we're on the same page.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I would only use a bipod on AR-15 with floating barrels and attached to the front hand guard. Shooting bags will steady a rifle much better than a bipod. Too tell the truth I never could see much difference between a couple of shooting bags and the more expensive rests, sleds, and vises.


----------



## ntxwheels (Oct 25, 2014)

budgetprepp-n said:


> Hi,
> I'm really getting into shooting off my back porch. It faces a mountain (mine) so it's a good
> safe place to shoot. I'm working on setting a shooters table. One thing I'm trying to figure out is
> how to go about setting up a bipod for my AR-15. I really don't know much about them and I
> ...


If you're shooting from your porch, use shooting bags. A Bi-Pod no matter what brand, you will find gets to be added weight if you have to bug out in a SHTF situation.


----------



## mack0369 (Jul 22, 2014)

Bi-pods are great for stable shooting. Just keep in mind, by using one in any position other than the prone, it forces you to expose more of your body to return fire. We banned them in '06 because of snipers and by using them you were more of a target.


----------



## DerBiermeister (Aug 15, 2014)

mack0369 said:


> Bi-pods are great for stable shooting. Just keep in mind, by using one in any position other than the prone, it forces you to expose more of your body to return fire. We banned them in '06 because of snipers and by using them you were more of a target.


I use mine only at the range. Has a quick disconnect which I love.


----------



## SecretPrepper (Mar 25, 2014)

I like my sled as a multi purpose tool. If you plan on shooting an AR in sled you will need short mags. I use the Caldwell handy rest for all things short range (300y and under)on the bench. Longer than that and I go to bags.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

When I go to the range I take an old GI foam ground pad rolled up for a shooting rest. I has good support, light weight to carry, cost next to nothing and wont damage the finish on wood stocked guns.


----------



## NicholasCarver (Dec 20, 2021)

You can mount the bipod onto a plastic handguard by attaching it to the stud. Remove the rod first and bolt in place before re-attaching all other pieces


----------

